# GLOSSY 24" oder 27" Monitor gesucht



## Takoru (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe meiner Freundin ein neues Laptop ausgesucht (Asus N75 SF), seitdem bin ich überwältigt von der Farbpracht eines Glossy Bildschirms.

Ich selbst will mir einen Glossy Bildschirm für meinen PC zulegen, allerdings scheinen diese gerade dieses Jahr außer Mode gekommen zu sein.

Was ich suche:
- Glossy Bildschirm
- 24" oder 27" Monitor
- SEHR gutes Kontrastverhältnis
- SEHR guter Schwarzwert
- höhenverstellbar (wäre ganz gut, muss aber nicht)
- HDMI ANschluss
- Preis: unter 400€

Es wäre super, falls ihr mir aktuelle und gute Glossy Bildschirme auflisten könntet, bei Prado.de hab ich auch schon geschaut, dort komm ich aber nur auf den 1000€ teuren Apple Cinema Bildschirm... 

Vielen Dank im voraus,
MfG Takoru 

Edit: Und bitte listet mir nicht negative Argumente für Glossy Bildschirme auf, die kenne ich. Dort wo mein PC steht wird es nicht spiegeln.


----------



## Ryle (31. Dezember 2011)

Hazro HZ27WC
gleiches Panel wie das Apple Cinema, allerdings keine Hardwarekalibrierung möglich.

Ansonsten gibt es fast nur TN Panel als Glare Displays, was ziemlich schwachsinnig ist. Für welche Anwendungszwecke soll der Monitor denn herhalten ?


----------



## Takoru (31. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Es wird der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VG236HE-M...5LQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325333092&sr=8-1

P/L stimmt, Display ist gut, Glare, 120HZ.

Besser kann ich es für den Preis nicht treffen.

Der Hazro hat übrigens viele Probleme.


----------



## Ryle (31. Dezember 2011)

> Für Bild/Videobearbeitung wie auch fürs Gaming wird er benötigt.


Das wird nicht einfach. Da musst du bei beidem Kompromisse eingehen. Allerdings würde ich dir wirklich von einem Glare Display abraten wenn du Bilder bearbeiten willst bzw. überhaupt irgendeine Arbeit daran verrichtest. Zum Ansehen von Filmen und Bildern wirkt ein Glare Display super aber arbeiten no way. Kannste ja mal an dem Laptop probieren. Dazu braucht es keine Fenster im Rücken, dunkle Stellen reflektieren immer irgendetwas alleine schon durch die Monitor eigene Beleuchtung.

Aber mal zu deinen Angaben:
Für hohen Kontrast, Farbtreue und guten Schwarzwert würde ich klar zu nem MVA Panel tendieren, dann is aber nicht viel mit Spielen. Die Krätsche zwischen beidem wäre ein e-IPS Panel wie beim Dell U2412M oder HP ZR2440W bzw HP ZR24W mit nem S-IPS. Wenn dir der Stromverbrauch wumpe ist und die mehr an Bildqualität liegt würde ich hier den HP ZR24W empfehlen. 

Der von dir aufgeführte Samsung wäre bei mir nicht in die engere Wahl gekommen. Viel zu teuer für ein TN Panel und dann soll er subjektiv nicht gerade spieletauglich sein. Der Asus soll Probleme mit der Ausleuchtung haben und ist auch nur ein TN Panel, aber zumindest Preiswert. 
Interessant wäre imho noch der Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D
Zwar auch nur TN dafür aber dein gewünschtes Glare Display und angeblich (laut Samsung) vorkalibriert mit voller sRGB Abdeckung + 120Hz, was bei Ego Shootern und Scolling Games sehr sinnvoll sein kann. Gesehen hab ich den aber auch noch nicht.



> Lohnt sich Anti-Aliasing überhaupt, wenn ich auf 2560x1440 spiele?


AA lohnt sich an sich natürlich immer, allerdings sind bei solchen Auflösungen Kanten nicht mehr so grob und somit kommt man auch mit weniger AA aus. Die ganzen Weichzeichner AA Methoden die nicht viel Leistung kosten, sollten da teilweise schon ausreichen.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2012)

Du könntest versuchen irgendwo ein 24 Zoll Apple LED Cinema Display aufzutreiben, neu gibt es die aber nichtmehr; du solltest dich dann aber über die speziellen Nachteile beim Betrieb neuerer Applemonitore an einem normalen PC informieren

Eine interressante Alternative, die du nicht außer Acht lassen solltest könnte auch ein kleiner TV sein, ich traue mich aber nicht ein konkretes Modell für diese Anforderungen zu empfehlen; leider ist es nicht leicht einen geeigneten TV zu finden, viele TVs sind als PC Monitore und insbesondere auch zum Spielen relativ ungeeignet (Inputlag, Bildverschlimmbesserungsverfahren, schlecht konfigurierbar), die Verwendbarkeit von TVs als PC Monitore und insbesondere als Gamingmonitore wird auch nur selten getestet; dadurch und durch die Modellvielfalt wird die Wahl eines geeigneten TVs fast zur Wissenschaft; allerdings sollte das kein unüberwindbares Hinderniss sein, einige TVs eignen sich durchaus recht gut für den Einsatz am PC; einen Anhaltspunkt könnte dieser Thread liefern auch wenn er sich primär mit 32" TVs beschäftigt, die etwas zu groß für dich sein dürften: [Sammelthread] 32" 1080p TV als Monitorersatz? - Forum de Luxx

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einen Monitor nachträglich mit einer Spiegelfolie zu beschichten oder einfach eine dünne, (gegebenenfalls leicht verspiegelte -allerdings spiegelt auch unbeschichtetes Glas bereits leicht-) Glasscheibe zu montieren (ähnlich wie bei Apples Cinema Displays), Verspiegelte Monitore sind ja wirklich einfach nur verspiegelt, das ist ja kein Hexenwerk



> - HDMI ANschluss


 
Warum das?

Schränkt die Auswahl unnötig ein, der einzige Vorteil gegenüber DVI ist die bei einem Monitor sinnlose Möglichkeit auch ein Audiosignal zu übertragen



> Edit: Und bitte listet mir nicht negative Argumente für Glossy Bildschirme auf, die kenne ich. Dort wo mein PC steht wird es nicht spiegeln.


 
Du solltest aber jedenfalls wissen, dass praktisch alle, insbesondere wirklich sogut wie alle Profimonitore nicht ohne Grund ein mattes Display haben und warum ein spiegelndes Display überhaupt Vorteile haben kann:

Dunkle Umgebung:
In (absolut) dunkler Umgebung ist ein spiegelnder Bildschirm kaum von einem matten zu unterscheiden, Kontrast und Farbdarstellung sind praktisch gleich; einzelne, helle Objekte, etwa eine beleuchtete Tastatur können von einem "glossy" Monitor aber bereits störend sichtbar gespiegelt werden

Normale Zimmerbeleuchtung:
Das Umgebungslicht wird von der Oberfläche eines matten Monitors diffus reflektiert wodurch das gesamte Bild aufgehellt wird, der effektive Schwarzwert und der effektive Kontrast verschlechtern sich dadurch. Ein Spiegelnder Monitor reflektiert das einfallende Licht aber (zumindest zu einem wesentlichen Teil) direkt und ungestreut (im Idealfall weg vom Betrachter; die Lichtquelle wird dann gespiegelt, ist aber nicht im "Sichtfeld" des Betrachters und stört nicht), dadurch sieht das Bild gefühlt oft besser aus als bei einem vergleichbaren matten Bildschirm; es können jedoch fallweise bereits störende Spiegellungen auftreten, der Effekt darf auch nicht überschätzt werden, auch bei "glossy" Bildschirmen wird ein erheblicher Anteil Diffus gespiegelt; sowohl den Kontrastverlust als auch die Spiegellungen kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch hellere Hintergrundbeleuchtung ausgleichen.

Sehr helle Umgebung:
Hier sind matte Displays bekanntlich klar im Vorteil; bevor der Kontrast gegen 0 sinkt und sie daduch effektiv nichtmerhr benutzbar sind kann man auf "glossy" Bildschirmen schon lange nurnoch das eigene Spiegelbild erkennen


Da die Arbeitsumgebung bei ernsthafter Bild- und Videobearbeitung auf jeden Fall ein abgedunkelter Raum sein sollte gibt es auch keinen Vorteil spiegelnder Displays dabei; ist der Raum nicht stark abgedunkelt sollte man eine Lichtschutzblende verwenden

Allgemein kann man auch feststellen, dass der Kontrast und Schwarzwertverlust bei einem Matten Bildschirm relativ gleichmäßig über die gesamte Bildfläche verteilt ist während die Spiegellungen natürlich lokal auftreten und daduch weniger gut ignoriert werden können



> Asus N75 SF


 
Der Bildschirm gehört auch unabhängig davon, dass er verspiegelt ist zu den besseren Notebook Displays, wenn du als Vergleich dazu einen unterdurchschnittlichen Bildschirm hast dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn es dir besser vorkommt, das liegt aber sicher nicht nur an der Verspiegellung, du solltest daraus keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen

Wenn du die Gelegenheit dazu hast solltest du einmal einen Monitor, den es in einer verspiegelten und in einer nicht verspiegelten Version gibt unter variablen Lichtverhältnissen direkt vergleichen bevor du voreilige Schlüsse über die Vorteile von Spiegeldisplays ziehst


----------

